# Telefon-Abzocke: Netzagentur verhängt 29.600 Euro Bußgeld



## sascha (17 Dezember 2009)

Telefon-Abzocke: Netzagentur verhängt 29.600 Euro Bußgeld

Die Bundesnetzagentur hat in eineinhalb Jahren knapp 29.600 Euro Bußgelder wegen Rufnummern-Missbrauchs verhängt. Andere Länder gehen weitaus härter gegen Telefon-Abzocke vor.

Telefon-Abzocke: Netzagentur verhängt 29.600 Euro Bußgeld: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## webwatcher (17 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Telefon-Abzocke: Netzagentur verhängt 29.600 Euro Bußgeld*

[ir]
Sind ja geradezu drakonische Maßnahmen. Wird vermutlich aus den Portokassen der Sekretärinnen  bezahlt. 
[/ir]


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Telefon-Abzocke: Netzagentur verhängt 29.600 Euro Bußgeld*

Die Wattestäbchenarmee sollte sich schämen, das ist ja geradezu eine Schande. Selbst in einem einzigen Fall könnte man laut Gesetz höhere Strafen verhängen. Ist das wirklich deren Ernst?
Auspeitschen & Abschaffen!


----------



## webwatcher (17 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Telefon-Abzocke: Netzagentur verhängt 29.600 Euro Bußgeld*

Bundesnetzagentur verhängt in eineinhalb Jahren Ordnungsgelder von nur insgesamt 29600 Euro für Rufnummernmissbrauch - Antispam e. V.


> Bei einem Aufkommen von 96000 Beschwerden und Anfragen ergibt sich also pro Beschwerde für den betrügerischen Unternehmer ein Risiko eines Ordnungsgeldes von ungefähr sagenhaften 30 Cent. Trotzdem werden viele Mehrwertdienstleister diese "Strafen" immer noch als viel zu hoch empfinden, als eine "unverhältnismäßige Beschränkung kreativer, innovativer Unternehmen der Telekommunikation am Wirtschaftsstandort Deutschland". Eigentlich müsste die Bundesnetzagentur konsequenterweise Leistungsprämien für den Mehrwertbetrug zahlen, warum nicht am besten gleich von unseren Steuergeldern.


----------



## dvill (17 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Telefon-Abzocke: Netzagentur verhängt 29.600 Euro Bußgeld*

Diese "Leistungsprämien für den Mehrwertbetrug" hatten wir doch schon. Die Registrierungsgebühren für Dialer hat die gleiche Öffentlichkeit bezahlt, die auch die Dialeropfer zu stellen hatte.

Die Betreiber der Dialerei haben für den Registrierungswahnsinn von überwiegend gesetzwidrigen Dialern keinen Cent bezahlt.


----------



## jalex2000 (17 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Telefon-Abzocke: Netzagentur verhängt 29.600 Euro Bußgeld*

Was kostet die Bundesnetzagentur den Steuerzahler? :-D

Es gab da mal was mit dem Zoll, der Otto-Normal-Verbraucher im Rahmen von Internetgeschäften im Ausland aufs Korn nahmen und Steuern im Centbereich einforderte. 

Der Erfolg war ähnlich hoch und der Steuergeldeinsatz 1,5 Mio...:roll:

Hab es leider nicht wiedergefunden...:wall:


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Telefon-Abzocke: Netzagentur verhängt 29.600 Euro Bußgeld*



jalex2000 schrieb:


> Was kostet die Bundesnetzagentur den Steuerzahler?


Wahrscheinlich weniger, als eine Frühpensionierung der Postbeamten gekostet hätte... Eine andere Existenzberechtigung der Bundesnetzagentur sehe ich nicht, zumindest nicht im Bereich Verbraucherschutz.
Dass man sich so einen Tätigkeitsbericht zu veröffentlichen traut und gleichzeitig ständig sagt, man habe alles im Griff, das ist eine Frechheit.

Lest mal:
http://www.jurablogs.com/de/bundesn...brauch-mit-illegalen-gewinnspielen-hart-durch



> Matthias Kurth, Präsident der Bundesnetzagentur, zeigt sich *entschlossen im Kampf gegen Unternehmen, die Rufnummern bewusst missbrauchen*, um wirtschaftliche Gewinne auf Kosten der Verbraucher zu erzielen. “Wir schützen die Verbraucher und *gehen unnachgiebig gegen einen derartig organisierten Rufnummermissbrauch vor.* Das Telekommunikationsgesetz hat uns* Instrumente an die Hand gegeben, mit denen wir den Missbrauch von Telefonnummern bekämpfen können. Diese Instrumente schöpfen wir voll aus.* Es darf nicht zu Schlupflöchern für Unternehmen kommen, die durch technische Manipulationen eindeutige Regeln umgehen wollen. Missbrauch von Rufnummern und Tricks dürfen nicht Basis für Geschäftsmodelle sein. Dies kann auch nur im Interesse rechtschaffender Anbieter im Mehrwertdienstemarkt sein.”
> 
> Das von der Maßnahme der Bundesnetzagentur betroffene Telekommunikationsunternehmen hatte mittels Telefoncomputern bei Verbrauchern angerufen und ihnen über eine automatische Ansage mitgeteilt, sie hätten einen Preis gewonnen.


Nichts, was man dazu sagen müsste, dürfte man hier öffentlich schreiben...
Das ist eine riesengroße Sauerei und für mich ist die Bundesnetzagentur als ernsthafter Ansprechpartner hiermit endgültig gestorben. Strukturelle Mitstörer sind das.


----------



## dvill (18 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Telefon-Abzocke: Netzagentur verhängt 29.600 Euro Bußgeld*

Bundeswitzagentur legt "Tätigkeits"bericht vor | Telekommunikationsrecht


> Die Zahlen, die die Bundesnetzagentur nunmehr vorlegt, verschlagen einem aber in ihrer Peinlichkeit denn doch eingermaßen die Sprache. Wenn die Bundesnetzagentur irgendwie das Treiben der Abzocker im Berichtszeitraum gestört haben sollte, dann allenfalls durch diesen Bericht, weil sie sich womöglich totgelacht haben könnten oder an ihren Lachtränen ersoffen sind.


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Telefon-Abzocke: Netzagentur verhängt 29.600 Euro Bußgeld*

Es gibt noch weitere Absurditäten im Zusammenhang mit dem "Tätigkeitsbericht":


> Aus dem Tätigkeitsbericht 2008/2009 der Bundesnetzagentur, S.175
> 
> http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/media/archive/17897.pdf
> 
> ...


Danke @g.

Wenn das der Grund für die lächerlichen Strafen ist, *muß die Frage gestellt werden, wer die Verantwortung dafür trägt, dass dieser Unsinn jahrelang Praxis war!*
Da durfte jede Phantasiegestalt Nummern ordern, aber bei den Beschwerden der Verbraucher mußte man Namen und Anschrift nennen. Sind die denn völlig meschugge?

Die Bundesnetzagentur hat Scheiße gebaut, das muß Konsequenzen haben. *Ich fordere hier einfach mal Matthias Kurth wegen Versagens zum Rücktritt auf.*
Und das meine ich VÖLLIG IM ERNST!


----------



## Reducal (18 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Telefon-Abzocke: Netzagentur verhängt 29.600 Euro Bußgeld*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Die Bundesnetzagentur hat Scheiße gebaut, das muß Konsequenzen haben. *Ich fordere hier einfach mal Matthias Kurth wegen Versagens zum Rücktritt auf.*


Diesem merkbefreiten Antrag schließ ich mich uneingeschränkt an!
:dafuer:


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Telefon-Abzocke: Netzagentur verhängt 29.600 Euro Bußgeld*

Google


----------

